

How do you abbreviate million? m? M? MM? - zhte415
http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?t=1144032

======
informatimago
M, as per the international standard SI, duh!
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_System_of_Units](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_System_of_Units)

